# Amazing Egyptian Swift Safis photo



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Dear Friends

Today Photos was in my friend Ahmed Alatar pigeon loft

He Has v.nice collection of Egyptian Swift Pigeon Breeds

the Link http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2011/01/egyptian-swift-safi-photo.html

waiting your Comments

Regards
Mahmoud


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful birds! Thank you for sharing the photo with us! I haven't seen many Egyptian Swifts here in the U.S.

Terry


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

that's a looker


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

blongboy said:


> that's a looker


this breed called (Boulk - Keshrbondouk) it's a breed of Egyptian pigeon breeds

I'll add some photos SooN

Thank you


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Beautiful birds, I saw a pair of black spread Egyptian Swifts in the local pet store yesterday. Had never seen them in person before, gorgeous birds


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> Beautiful birds, I saw a pair of black spread Egyptian Swifts in the local pet store yesterday. Had never seen them in person before, gorgeous birds


I think you talk about (Otati Pigeon breed)


----------

